# Hottie Hottie?!



## snowkei (Mar 6, 2007)

hey ladies~~
here's a tut for this look!!!  
http://www.specktra.net/showthread.php?t=66824











what I use

*face*
Revlon age defying liquid foundation #bare buff

*eye*
paints #untitled
pig. #electric coral & copper sparkle
e/s #black tied & tempting
fluidine #blacktrack
powerpoint #engraved

*lash*
ardell false lashes #dreamies

*cheek*
MSF #dark
nars blush #madly
beauty powder #pearl sunshine

*lip*
lipstick #freckle tone
revlon lipgloss #nude


----------



## ~*Starlicious*~ (Mar 6, 2007)

*Re: Hottie Hottie*

This is hot!!


----------



## *Luna* (Mar 6, 2007)

*Re: Hottie Hottie*

Smokin hot girlie!!!


----------



## milamonster (Mar 6, 2007)

*Re: Hottie Hottie*

looks great!
lovin the lashes!


----------



## emilyjoy (Mar 6, 2007)

*Re: Hottie Hottie*

This does look hot!
Great job.


----------



## Janice (Mar 6, 2007)

Whoa, this is seriously hot. I 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 corals! Can't wait to see the tutorial!


----------



## lightnlovly (Mar 6, 2007)

WHOA MAMA!  That's hot!


----------



## user79 (Mar 6, 2007)

I love corals too, I'm keen to see the tutorial! If you want, you can enter it in this month's Tutorial Contest that we are running!


----------



## Katura (Mar 6, 2007)

Gorgeous 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 as always


----------



## Esperanza (Mar 6, 2007)

That's an awesome makeup! I love the mix of Coral & Black, it's really nice. Waiting for a tut now


----------



## Nikki0211 (Mar 6, 2007)

You look hott! Love it.


----------



## ~LadyLocks~ (Mar 6, 2007)

Hottie is right!!  Gurl...you look hot in whatever you put on


----------



## Shimmer (Mar 6, 2007)

I have yet to see you do a look w here you're not simply stunning. Wow.


----------



## linkas (Mar 6, 2007)

Hot! I like your hair!!!


----------



## aziza (Mar 6, 2007)

Whew! I never know what to expect next! This is a hot look...and it really makes me want electric coral


----------



## Bianca (Mar 6, 2007)

Very pretty, your skin looks perfect! I always love your fotd's, keep up the good work!


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Mar 6, 2007)

def a hawt look on u!!! and the lashes are sexy


----------



## snowkei (Mar 6, 2007)

thanks all!!!**^^**


----------



## PerfectMistake (Mar 6, 2007)

Beautiful! Well done


----------



## chrisantiss (Mar 6, 2007)

very pretty


----------



## Simi (Mar 6, 2007)

WOW awesome makeup! I love the combination of Coral andBlack. it's very hot. Waiting for a tut


----------



## summer6310 (Mar 6, 2007)

yes! you hot mama


----------



## sassygirl224 (Mar 6, 2007)

this is indeed, very hot.  love the coral color


----------



## User67 (Mar 6, 2007)

Very hot for sure!


----------



## hotpink1326 (Mar 6, 2007)

Oh My God!!!! Girl you are "HOT STUFF", lol! Really... i'm speachless! All i can say is WOW


----------



## mellz (Mar 6, 2007)

Very hot!!!


----------



## ginger9 (Mar 6, 2007)

WOW you are STUNNING!! I LOVE LOVE LOVE this look, you are sizzling hot


----------



## krackatoa (Mar 6, 2007)

you're sooo beautiful. you're posts are great!


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Mar 6, 2007)

Absolutely amazing as always!


----------



## Strawberrybaby (Mar 6, 2007)

so pretty! u look so gorgeous


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Mar 6, 2007)

Wow you are so gorgeous!


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Mar 6, 2007)

Wow, my computer is being stupid (commented twice, hehe) Actually, 3 times now


----------



## almondeyez81 (Mar 6, 2007)

you are so gorgeous I love your fotds, great skin too.


----------



## shopgood (Mar 7, 2007)

hottie hottie.. YES. the coral is lovely


----------



## xJUDYx (Mar 7, 2007)

Oh So Beautiful!


----------



## faifai (Mar 7, 2007)

This looks very different from what you normally do. Gorgeous as usual! The peachy/coral look really flatters your skintone.


----------



## snowkei (Mar 7, 2007)

thank you everyone!!!uR so sweet <3333333


----------



## Pink_minx (Mar 7, 2007)

I love it!


----------



## Jayne (Mar 7, 2007)

oh  that's really gorgeous !!! that's the word *G-O-R-G-E-O-U-S* 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




this look all together is simply perfect !!


----------



## amelia.jayde (Mar 7, 2007)

omg gorgeous, really makes me want electric coral


----------



## veilchen (Mar 7, 2007)

Oh yeah, you are a total hottie!!


----------



## NFTP (Mar 7, 2007)

you look superhot in those pictures.


----------



## snowkei (Mar 7, 2007)

thanks all!! I've added a tutorial for the look!!! <3333


----------



## mzreyes (Mar 7, 2007)

YES definitly a HOTTIE!! haha!! i love your hair like this!! and yesterday i went to the store to find the "dreamies" lashes, because i saw them in one of your past FOTDs. but i couldnt find them!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 anyway.. you look great!!


----------



## abisshh (Mar 7, 2007)

OOOhhh!!! Y adore your looks!!! All the colors are georgeus in your eyes!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







  I need a tutorial about how you use the false eyelashes, pleaseee!


----------



## mizfit (Mar 7, 2007)

Too prettyyyy! I always love how you do your cheeks.


----------



## Caderas (Mar 7, 2007)

ahh!  this is wonderful, now i must hunt down a 5 jars of electric coral piggie so i can hoard it ALL for myself.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  thanks for sharing doll!


----------



## snowkei (Mar 7, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mzreyes* 

 
_YES definitly a HOTTIE!! haha!! i love your hair like this!! and yesterday i went to the store to find the "dreamies" lashes, because i saw them in one of your past FOTDs. but i couldnt find them!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 anyway.. you look great!!_

 
thanks girl~~I love 'dreamies' and I buy 'pixies' online yesterday... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  ardell false lashes are so good that I love them so much!


----------



## snowkei (Mar 7, 2007)

thanks everyone!! *electric coral* is really a beautiful color!!!!!


----------



## foxyqt (Mar 7, 2007)

i like this look on you =)


----------



## QTAllStarGurl (Mar 8, 2007)

WOW!!u look soo HOTT!! i luv it


----------



## tdm (Mar 8, 2007)

You always have a nice glow to your skin. What is your secret?


----------



## makeupgal (Mar 8, 2007)

Absolutely beautiful!


----------



## snowkei (Mar 8, 2007)

Thank U Ladies!!!:d


----------



## Glam_girl20 (Mar 8, 2007)

I love your lashes Snowkei!! where can i get this lashes?


----------



## PomPoko (Mar 8, 2007)

Ahh yes hottie is right. You have beautiful skin and I LOVE the coral colour as well!! And your hair, oh I just think you're great hehe


----------



## babylinda (Mar 8, 2007)

you look gorgeous!


----------



## snowkei (Mar 8, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Glam_girl20* 

 
_I love your lashes Snowkei!! where can i get this lashes?_

 
maybe U may get it online?? *Ardell* have a lot of cool Lashes!!!


----------



## snowkei (Mar 8, 2007)

Thank you!!^__________^


----------



## CubNan (Mar 8, 2007)

Wish I could wear that color


----------



## Glam_girl20 (Mar 8, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *snowkei* 

 
_maybe U may get it online?? *Ardell* have a lot of cool Lashes!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
lots of thaks, snowkei!!


----------

